# Where the heck is crash



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

By any chance ; has anybody heard from wm_crash lately ?
does anybody have any idea what has happened to him ??
he hasn't been here since mid june...
i am of the belief that he has switched coasts..

if anybody knows anything , fill me in please..

many thanks; 

john.....lohachata


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

nope havn't talked to him in a long time!


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaash!


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I've been wondering where he went. He's fun to chat with .


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

beats me man


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

lohachata said:


> By any chance ; has anybody heard from wm_crash lately ?
> does anybody have any idea what has happened to him ??
> he hasn't been here since mid june...
> i am of the belief that he has switched coasts..
> ...


He lives in southern alberta, maybe he drowned.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

all I know is he never really used the site, just the chat


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

AH, bet he's locked out of chat


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

last time he was here was june 16th...last i knew he lived in delaware...now i link him to california..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I seem to remember him saying that he was going to be leaving for awhile, but I can't remember any of the details. At any rate, I'm petty sure that he is ABLE to log onto FishForums if he wishes.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

The real question is where have you been Loha lol


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> The real question is where have you been Loha lol


Haha yeah, what's been new in Loha's world lately??


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Ahahaha I bet crash is lurking.... He's not logged in but he is watching us :shock:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have been back and forth...can't go into chat..it causes my computer to crash...
as far as what's new.....................you wouldn't believe me if i told you...so it will have to wait til spring...


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I haven't seen crash dooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood lately either.


----------

